# Rheingau-Gebückweg-Tour Revival 2009 von Uwe. Die Legende lebt !



## Mr Cannondale (27. April 2009)

Am 1 Mai ist es soweit, die Gebücktour kann am Freitag beginnen
Ganz Wichtig: 
Bringt unbedingt gutes Wetter und gute Laune mit 
Hier noch ein paar Infos
Lagerfeuer ist bestellt
Wir werden gegen 18 Uhr im Gerhardshof ankommen
Angemeldet sind:

Marion E. Stefan P
 Clemens A mit  2 Personen
Jörg W, Stefan L, Rolf B, Mathias K, Werner W, Bettina K,  Frank R,  Hendrike W
Silke W,  Thomas H, Werner W, 
Mathias K und Wolfgang W: Denkt an die Isomatte und Schlafsack! 
Nicolas Fischer, Thomas Kamp und Mathias Frank werden nur am Freitag mitfahren

Wie ihr bestimmt schon erfahren habt, übernimmt den Gepäcktransport Wolgang mit Kevin Wann: schon mal vielen Dank !!

Start: 01.05.2009 10.00 Uhr Schiersteiner Hafen, Parkplatz Kleinaustr. (üblicher Treffpunkt der Samstags-Biketreffs)

Das wird bestimmt eine Lustige Veranstaltung
Ich freue mich schon auf Freitag


----------



## Steve37 (27. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe,



> Wie ihr bestimmt schon erfahren habt, übernimmt den Gepäcktransport Werner Wann: schon mal vielen Dank Werner!!



Ich dachte eigentlich, ich würde zusammen mit *Kevin* den Gepäcktransport übernehmen.

Gruß *Wolfgang*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. April 2009)

Schon wieder verwechselt, aber jetzt stimmts hoffendlich


----------



## matthias2003 (27. April 2009)

... und Werner übernimmt dann den *Gebäck*transport

@Wolfgang:
Ich hoffe meine Isomatte+Schlafsack passen noch in Dein Tranportgerät. Hast Du nen Elkawee für den ganzen Krimskrams den die Leute anschleppen? 
Schonmal herzlichen Dank für Deinen Einsatz!!

Ich drück auf alle Fälle die Daumen für ein sonniges WE

bis Freitag 
Matthias


----------



## Steve37 (28. April 2009)

Hi Matthias!

Da Ihr ja fast alle nur ne Zahnbürste mitnehmt wird der Platz in meinem Kombi sicherlich ausreichen. 

Nein im Ernst, no Prob., ich nehm gerne, soweit mein Platz ausreicht, Euer *Gebäck* mit. Da hab ich wenigstens was für die Wegzehrung.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. April 2009)

Steve37 schrieb:


> Hi Matthias!
> 
> Da Ihr ja fast alle nur ne Zahnbürste mitnehmt wird der Platz in meinem Kombi sicherlich ausreichen.
> 
> ...



Wolfgang hat nicht bedacht, daß 4 Frauen mitfahren.........von wegen nur Zahnbürste !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und ich ich freu mich drauf, endlich mal Marion *E* persönlich kennen zu lernen .......

Bis Freitag bei bestem Wetter,

Marion *S*


----------



## rumblestilz (28. April 2009)

Und meine blauen Gehhilfen müsssen ja auch noch mit ... 

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich tierisch auf Fr/Sa - ist ja auch super Wetter angesagt!
Frank


----------



## Bettina (28. April 2009)

Macht mir den Uwe nicht verrückt, der muss sich aufs guiden konzentrieren!
Ich freu mich drauf und bringe auch mehr als eine Zahnbürste und Riegel mit,
bis dahin
Bettina


----------



## happygegoogelt (29. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe, 

kann ich mich für den Freitag noch als Mitfahrerin anmelden? Würde dann abends von Bingen aus wieder heim fahren....
Möglich?????

LG Andrea


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. April 2009)

happygegoogelt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> kann ich mich für den Freitag noch als Mitfahrerin anmelden? Würde dann abends von Bingen aus wieder heim fahren....
> Möglich?????
> ...



Kein Problem
Bis Freitag
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. April 2009)

Hier noch mal eine Info für Wofgang Wann:
Es reicht, wenn Du kurz nach 10 Uhr in Schierstein am Parkplatz ankommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve37 (29. April 2009)

Danke Uwe,

ich geb mir Mühe, nicht zu früh da zu sein.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (30. April 2009)

Sorry,

muss mich aber von meinem 1-Tagesmitfahrtrip ausklinken.

Wünsche Euch aber viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Spass

Gruß
Nicolas


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2009)

Eine tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter.
Ich bedauere sehr, dass ich mich in Bingen ausklinken musste... nun liege ich leidend auf der Couch.
Wie lange kann denn ein Wadenkrampf dauern?? 
Vielen Dank an Uwe fürs Guiden und an Wolfgang und Kevin für den Transport unseres Gepäcks.

Vielleicht hätten wir gestern nicht mit einer Bergwertung beginnen sollen 

bis bald wieder 
Bettina


----------



## matthias2003 (3. Mai 2009)

Anstrengend aber schön wars 

danke nochmal an "Schleifer-Uwe" fürs Organisieren und Kevin und Wolfgang für den Gepäcktransport.

Viele Grüße
Matthias

PS Wer hat denn alles Bilder gemacht?


----------



## rumblestilz (3. Mai 2009)

Super Wetter, super Leute, scheene Unterkunft! Rundum gelungen, wenn auch der zweite Teil am ersten Tag echt wehgetan hat. Na ja, is ja alles streng freiwillig. Danke an alle - und Uwe, sach ma: Schwitzt Du eigentlich irgendwann auch mal (außer in der Sauna)?
Grüsslis, Frank


----------



## TH64 (3. Mai 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen,gelungenes rund herum glücklich Paket,
mit netten Leuten, schönem Wetter, guter Unterkunft.
Besten Dank an alle die dabei waren.
Ein paar Bilder sind im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happygegoogelt (3. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir ein riesiges DANKESCHÖN an Uwe, Wolfgang und Kevin. Besonders auch für den persönlichen Taxi-Service ab Bingen .

Es war eine echt schöne Tour, auch wenn ich anfangs bisschen geschwächelt habe. Aber nach einer Weile bin ich ja aus dem "es ist doch Feiertag.... da muss man es doch langsam angehen lassen", erwacht und habe das Ziel noch gut erreicht. 

Wow, und da soll mal einer sagen, die Beinharten helfen nicht in allen Lebenslagen.....
Danke an Bettina, Elisabeth, Clemens, Rike, Silke und Werner, die mir so kurzfristig vom Schlafanzug über die Jeans bis zur Zahnpasta und dem Geld alles für die doch spontane Übernachtung geliehen haben!  Super! Das war echt genial! Und besonders schön, dass ich aus diesem Grund doch noch bleiben konnte und sogar ein richtiges Bett hatte.... 
Ein ganz liches Dankeschön an alle und ganz liebe Grüße an Elisabeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Auch wenn ich mich dann sonntags in Bingen schon verabschieden musste, war es ein absolut gelungenes Wochenende!

Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Caprifischer (3. Mai 2009)

Es geht weiter...
Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an Uwe, Kevin und Wolfgang 
War wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour, wenn auch meine Erkältungsviren mich etwas geärgert haben und mich der ein oder andere morgens mit dem Wecker verwechselt hat 

man/frau sieht sich nächste Woche beim Stammtisch...

Gruß Werner

Ach ja - ein paar Bilder sind im Album


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (3. Mai 2009)

Auch von der Marion *S*  ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Organisatoren und Mitwirkenden !!!!

Muß auch gestehen, daß mein Pferdchen und ich doch etwas müde waren nach der Geschichte...... war mir gar nicht mehr bewußt, daß die Gehardshöfe auf 2000mH liegen....so lang kam mir zumindest der Aufstieg vom Rhein aus vor......

....aber nur die Beinharten kommen in den Garten.......

Viele Grüsse an alle (und besonders an Marion *E*) 

Bis spätestens in der Pfalz ,

Marion


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an Uwe und den Rest der Truppe   

Auch wenn ich nicht in den Genuss der 5 Sterne Unterkunft gekommen bin, war es eine klasse Tour !!!


----------



## Bettina (3. Mai 2009)

happygegoogelt schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich dann *sonntags* in Bingen schon verabschieden musste, war es ein absolut gelungenes Wochenende!
> 
> Grüße
> Andrea



Was ist passiert? Ich war doch schon Samstag in Bingen 

Bis Gowa oder Stammtisch 

Bettina


----------



## Caprifischer (3. Mai 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Ich war doch schon Samstag in Bingen
> 
> Bis Gowa oder Stammtisch
> 
> Bettina




Don´t panic... !!!

Andrea und ich sind noch´ne extra Runde gedreht, deshalb wurde es "etwas" später...

Werner


----------



## Luzie (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo

@ Uwe: Danke für die tolle Tour und die schönen Trails   

@ Wolfgang und Kevin: Danke für den Gepäcktransport 

@ alle Beinharten Mitfahrer: Danke für die zwei tollen Tage...

bis zum Pfalzcross...


----------



## happygegoogelt (4. Mai 2009)

Im Traum mein Lieber!!!!! Sonntag habe ich gemütlich bei meinem Pferd verbracht. Habe noch nicht mal mein Radl geputzt 

Ich sag ja, ich war durch den Feiertag irgendwie total verwirrt 






Caprifischer schrieb:


> Don´t panic... !!!
> 
> Andrea und ich sind noch´ne extra Runde gedreht, deshalb wurde es "etwas" später...
> 
> Werner


----------



## Caprifischer (4. Mai 2009)

happygegoogelt schrieb:


> Im Traum mein Lieber!!!!! Sonntag habe ich gemütlich bei meinem Pferd verbracht. Habe noch nicht mal mein Radl geputzt
> 
> Ich sag ja, ich war durch den Feiertag irgendwie total verwirrt



Kann Dich da voll u ganz verstehen...!
Beamte haben halt die ganze Woche Feiertag, da kann man/frau schon mal durcheinander kommen...


----------



## Rockside (4. Mai 2009)

War ne prima Tour auf prima Trails mit klasse Leuten gewesen, super. Besonderen Dank an unseren Guide Uwe, der trotz zerbrochener Brille offenbar jeden Weg findet.

Und das ist er nun ... unser Tour-Guide ... auch genannt der Schleifer-Uwe (siehe Posting auf der ersten Seite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. Mai 2009)

Schee wars mit euch, hat Spass gemacht: leider hat der Regen gefehlt!?
Hier ein paar Bilder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/17076


----------



## NoTraining (16. Mai 2009)

Habe noch ein paar Fotos von der schönen Tour in meinem Fotoalbum geparkt - wer mal schauen möchte....

Gruß, Clemens


----------

